# socal paint jobs



## badgoat91 (Jul 13, 2009)

any of you guys around here need paint jobs on your goats, other cars, or motorcycles, this guy who owns a shop down here in temecula called wet colors, hes got skills, custom jobs , anything you want, hes it. hes done 3 full cars for me and 2 blends. just letting you guys know if you need a good body and paint guy


----------



## Eazy E (Jul 20, 2009)

nice...thanks for the tip...ill have to check him out next time i need a paintjob


----------

